
Elon Musk will go to trial over “pedo guy” tweets, judge rules - Tomte
https://www.theverge.com/2019/10/28/20937354/elon-musk-stand-trial-vernon-unsworth-defamation-suit-ruling-tweets
======
OnlineCourage
Elon Musk is a horrible person. People who don't see this are blinded by
money.

